# Auto Login with Connected Drive



## VAAviator (Apr 2, 2016)

I finally have my hotmail and gmail working with Connected Drive.

What I can't get to work is the automatic login work. When I check that box, it logs in, but says that my vehicle is not authorized to use this feature.

How do I get this to work?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

What year is your X3? Assuming that is what you're trying to get this to work on.

Tim


----------



## VAAviator (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes, it is a 2016 X3. Has BMW Assist, idrive, navigation, etc.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

VAAviator,

I have 2014 328i with tech package. I got my EMail to work Connected Drive. When in my car I select ConnectDrive, BMWOnLine, & Office (new after I set up Email). I then have to enter my Connected Drive password and finally get to see my Email. Every time, I start car I have to do this so the only time it really makes sense is on long trips 

Hope that helps


----------



## dan76 (Aug 30, 2016)

Same problem with f31 nbt evo ID5 , have you solved ??


----------

